# Skarbrand or Bloodthirster?



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

the question is simple: which model would be best for 1500 points? Skarbrand or a Bloodthirster?

Skarbrand is a better support, but the bloodthirster has wings, but skarbrand has fleet

Skarbrand has one extra attack compared to the bloodthirster

???

I will also use the bloodthirster with unholy might and Blessing, so skarbrand is just 25 points more for epic re-rolls, more attacks and breath.

help me decide!


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd go skarbrand those rerolls are golden but you need to use him smart his breath is/can come as a shock to your opponent plus he's got extra attacks and base strength over a basic thirster, the down side is he has no blessing or wings. I feel his buff bonus's out way the disadvantages so he's my choice.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Depends if the rerolls help or hurt your army. Generally skarbrand is only really worth it with some slaaneshy stuff. If your opponent out initiatives you (via GK, flavor of eldar, nids etc) you're shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

good point about the initiative thing. I'm thinking about still going with skarbrand though, since most enemies will be shooting me for the majority. It will also greatly help against tanks. Tough choice, though!


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wings are a more consistant gap closer than fleet.

Just something to consider if you're looking to hunt LRs with it.

Also, skar doesnt have BoTBG which is pretty important!


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

but skarbrand does even the playing field against grey knights becuase they already re-roll in combat anyway against daemons so only you get the re-rolls from skarbrand. Plus having used him before its amazingly funny when your opponent sees his stat line for the first time as hes busy scraping draigo off of his shoes. (serioisly this guy went through a dreadknight, a 5 man squad of paladins (with all the works) and draigo and walked out the other side)


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Supersonic Banana said:


> but skarbrand does even the playing field against grey knights becuase they already re-roll in combat anyway against daemons so only you get the re-rolls from skarbrand. Plus having used him before its amazingly funny when your opponent sees his stat line for the first time as hes busy scraping draigo off of his shoes. (serioisly this guy went through a dreadknight, a 5 man squad of paladins (with all the works) and draigo and walked out the other side)


I came across that realization as well about the Preferred enemy on Gay Knights thing. I think I'll just have to playtest him and see what I like. I am a big big fan of breath of chaos, so skarbrand is enticing.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The best combination is with Daemonettes of Slaanesh, who are high Initiative and have lots of attacks with rending.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Daemonettes, fiends, seekers...skar has a slaaneshy feel to him afterall.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

I would always go bloodthirster just because of the increased threat range due to the wings.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Skarbrand vs Bloodthirster

I have had the opportunity to extensively play test both units and have come to conclusion that unless you are running seeker/ fiend heavy lists whose high speed, I and number of attacks exponentially benefit from the rerolls he provide the vanilla thirster is the more dependable choice for one reason: wings.

While on the surface fleet seems comparable to wings when applied to the table top and you factor in daemonic assault rules it is not. An experienced Daemon player knows that deepstrking can leave his thirster badly out of position be it a poor scatter or deepstrike mishap leading to you opponent deploying him in the opposite corner. With wings you can not only to move 12"but you can stll run giving you a movement speed of between 13-18 inches per turn. This can mean all the difference between assaulting turn 2-3 or not and a thirster who is not assaulting is not paying for itself. Furthermore the ability to fly gives the regular thirster the ability to position himself to get charges on enemy without cover interfering. A canny opponent will take advantage of a thirster lack of grenades to force him to strike last and unlike a winged thirster there is no easy way to unravel such tactics. It also allows a regular thirster to pick his battles and ignore bubble wrap and road blocks that skarbrand can't.

Other Factors:

Stats: I do not consider the stat differences notable enough to choose one over the other especially given the vanilla thirsters access to unholy might.
Skarbrands Rerolls: It's benefits can outweigh the lost of flight in armies with sufficient amounts of slannesh forces making the daemon army all the more devestating. It does however benefit the enemy particularly armys with high I assault forces (wyches, dca, banshees, stealers) just as much. Generally a buff but a largely unneeded one in this premier assault army.
Blessing of the Blood God: Increasingly good with more psykers taking to the field. Beatily against all grey knights but dreadknight (dark excommunication will by pass it). Driago and his minions are a lot less scary when you have a 2+ inv save. 
Breath of Chaos: Great ability on not so great platform. Terribly overated on skarbrand simply because 80% of the time you will be wanting to fleet in order to assault your enemy. What makes. it worse is the odd time you can use it, it is often unnecessary as the targeted unit will probably not survive the assault regardless of whether you used it or not


----------

